# Long Beach Japanese Classic Car Show Pics



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

My JCCS pics:

There are more pics out there, maybe some of the other people will link to them.


----------



## Shwyn510 (Oct 3, 2005)

yes it was a sick show, there is another big thread on the510realm.com, are they having another one next year?


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

Nice shots. 

That show looked great...wish me and my car could've gone


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Some nice Datsun Roadsters there.

Dude, you need to find a polarizing filter for your camera.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

bahearn said:


> Dude, you need to find a polarizing filter for your camera.


I think i need a new camera, it never used to do that till i had it in the rain at epcot.


----------



## inqui-Z-tor (May 16, 2005)

I'll share mine too ...

NQZTOR/Event pics/2007JCCS LongBeach - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

I can't get B11sleeper's link to work


----------

